
Ask HN: How can I prevent myself from being pigeon-holed? - chrfrasco
I&#x27;m about 6 months away from graduating university (compsci + stats). I&#x27;ve also been working as a front end developer  for about 1.5 years.<p>I do enjoy my work but I&#x27;m worried about not being able to get jobs in other domains. How can I avoid this? Is this even something to worry about?
======
jogjayr
Once you join a company and start working full-time, aggressively volunteer to
take on tasks that aren't your specialty. In any company there's always
_something_ that needs to be done but no one has the time to do - setting up
release automation or test harnesses, build jobs etc. You not only learn more
technical skills, you also get an idea of what other types of work you might
enjoy doing.

------
oldandtired
You can do what others have done - create or contribute to various open source
projects in different areas and then use this in your resume when needed.

You can always expand your capabilities by getting involved in other projects
in your work environments. Find out what different people are needing done and
provide a solution when you can. people will recognise that you are the "go to
guy" for solving their problems.

